# for sale; ECHO CS 346 new in box Price: $280.00



## ncbattis (Jun 17, 2008)

Gas chain saw- new in box- ECHO CS 346 sells for $349 @ homedepot
Price: $280.00 

Model: CS-346 Store SKU # 114462 33.4cc
*high performance, 2-stroke engine. Standard 16 in. bar and chain with tip guard included. Automatic adjustable oiler. Inertia-type chain brake. Fuel capacity: 9.0 fl oz; oil capacity: 5.2 fl oz.

New, In Box, never used, complete with manuals etc.

$280 or best offer, pick up preferred, will ship.
located in ontario.
email [email protected]

Gas chain saw- new in box- ECHO CS 346 sells for $349 @ homedepot
Price: $280.00 

Model: CS-346 Store SKU # 114462 33.4cc
*high performance, 2-stroke engine. Standard 16 in. bar and chain with tip guard included. Automatic adjustable oiler. Inertia-type chain brake. Fuel capacity: 9.0 fl oz; oil capacity: 5.2 fl oz.

New, In Box, never used, complete with manuals etc.

$280 or best offer, pick up preferred, will ship.
located in ontario.
email [email protected]


----------



## trimmmed (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey!

Ixnayonthesellskay_eh?


----------



## glenn31792 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tradin' Post


----------

